# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Updated Pic



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Updated Pic since last time...

Since last pic...

Changed DIY Co2 to Pressurised
Light is now 4 Watts / gal ( PCs)
used plant sand for foreground..
planted glosso on the left


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Updated Pic since last time...

Since last pic...

Changed DIY Co2 to Pressurised
Light is now 4 Watts / gal ( PCs)
used plant sand for foreground..
planted glosso on the left


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

darn..


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

here it is...
the pic is a lil blurry...need to get a better digi


----------

